# Is www.r4seller.com trustworthy?



## deshayzilla (Jan 11, 2013)

I was looking around for an EZ-Flash IV and I found one at a relatively low price here. I can't find any reviews of this site anywhere else online. I was wondering if anyone has ordered from there before? It certainly be nice to find another safe site with EZ-Flash IV with better prices than realhotstuff.hk. They apparently accept paypal as well.


----------



## soundwavves (Jun 1, 2013)

Has anyone ordered from this site? I'm also wondering they are legit.


----------



## nintendufus (Aug 15, 2013)

Can anyone confirm or deny its legitimacy? This site seems more and more appealing the more and more I look at it.


----------



## TALANTO (Oct 6, 2013)

I think that the r4seller.com is fake. Let me explain. Look at this site http://www.gamekools.com/index.php and this one http://r4seller.com/ . They looks identical if you can't see I will show you in details:




First see on the top of both sites there are same menus:



The same on r4seller but with missing items:



And why do they leave blank white space (it's not pro).

The same horizontal menu style:




And the same vertical menu style (*but without background in r4seller*):


If you see the search engine is the same but without the red background:



*Even the "GO" buttons are with the same picture.*

What else see these disturbing facts:

*WHERE IS THE SHOPPING CART?*
Nothing here:



But in another site you can find your shopping cart:



Wait a second if I try to use browser's search engine maybe I can find it (or if I select whole page):

Here it is now i can find "Search" label and my "Shopping cart":




Also these buttons for changing the theme, of course they don't work in r4seller:



But if you try them in another site they works fine:





What else, I can see something like live chat:




Yes this is new and it can be found *only* in r4seller. But if you click on this you can find the same page as http://www.gamekools.com/contact_us.html .

Also the site always says (it's just everytime, never changes):
*Sealong* _is Online to help you._
*lily* _is Online to help you._

And what else - Yes you *can't* talk with Sealong or Lily. There isn't link for that it's only sham/dummy (I don't know the word in English).

Another "great" think those pictures on both sites in the bottom. They aren't links like in DX or Tinydeal:




Also there are a lot of dead or not working links in r4seller that works in another site but I can't talk any more.

I have never ordered from those sites and I can't talk for sure that they are fake but this is my opinion.

I think that the r4seller is bad copy on gamekools.com edited by *child*.

Sorry for my English and I hope to help someone.

Edit: And I almost forgot:
1. The fact that on this site there are items that are sold out years ago on other sites.
2. Despite the low prices many hard to find items are available.
3. This site should be fake...

Edit2:
Some weeks ago I found one post (I don't remember where) form user that ordered from r4seller and he says that some months he doesn't receive anything. He told that he was sent emails to r4seller but no answer.

Also almost all photos have watermark "www.ndscardsale.com":


----------

